# female multi color victoriae



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

my female multi color victoriae first time holding. just notice it today must have breed 2 days ago or just today. i will wait for 2 weeks before moving her into my qt tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Congrats
xris


----------

